# Resizing jpegs for a sig line



## walking dude

i have photoshop 7.0, and am trying to find out how to reduce my file size from 3.0kb to 2.0 kb, so i can use it in my sig. line.


----------



## brooklynboy

Not a photoshop user, but most programs have an option to resize or scale and image.  Typically you can find it under either the edit or image menus.

Hope that helps.


----------



## brooklynboy

Good point Texas, 

There should be an option to Use "Save For Web" in Photoshop. Set the pixel dimensions for your image the way you want (thats the image size). Set the quality to somewhere between 60 and 75 (they say web images are typically only 72 dpi anything above that is overkill)


----------



## brooklynboy

One last time,  found this on the web FWIW.

http://photoplustutorials.blogspot.c...photos-in.html


----------



## walking dude

thankx all you guys............but none of your sugestions are werking........i wonder how that dude, got that HUGE pic, in his sig line...........and i can't add my image plus my otbs that coley made for me


----------



## walking dude

another question..........why img's NOT allowed in sig line?.....i googled vbulletin, and thats a option that can be turned off........and i ask WHY?

would make it easier trying to get my .jpeg into my sig line


----------



## jfoust

In photoshop, if you go to the image size dialogue, what does it say the resolution is under pixel size? Anything more than 72 pixels/in is unnecessary for the web, so lower it to 72. Actually, before you do that, make a note of the width and height at the top under 'pixel dimensions' because you'll probably have to reset it.

If you want, PM me and I'll see if I can get it down to a manageable size for you.


----------



## walking dude

yeah ken...........now thats a HUGE pic.


----------



## walking dude

now HOW in the heck did you do THAT.............d88de is abit cornfused


----------



## walking dude

now this is a bunch of crap........my image size is 184 x 245, and i am told its too big

yours is 1049x1049.........and you got it in


----------



## walking dude

i have tried ken..............keeps telling me its a invalid file
go finger


----------



## walking dude

i don't ken..........i upload to imageshack..........then browse to find it.........keeps coming up as a invalid file.............i have NEVER uploaded directly to smf..........always use the links from imageshack


----------



## walking dude

no........no trouble with image shack


----------



## 1894

Ken , these days getting shorter , fall getting here very quickly , That deer pic was just plain MEAN  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 Great pic


----------



## cinnamonkc

I can't get my OTBS image small enough.  I'm stuck at 2.33K and can't seem to get it smaller.


----------



## walking dude

yeah, karen............i googled vbulletin..............the size limitation it SET by the pips running the local vbulletin........so this is something that jeff CAN fix............*sigh*


----------



## pigcicles

At least you got your bold name back Dude!


----------



## cinnamonkc

I also tried putting it in photobucket and adding the image, but then it just puts a link...not the image.


----------



## walking dude

LOLOL  John...........i pm'd Jeff when he did his lastest driveby, thanking him.........i pm'd him earlier about it.......but then i also asked whats up with this crap about loading pics in the sig. line.  I KNOW some of mine are in the size limitations........but NOPE...........

*sigh*


----------



## pigcicles

Who's John?


----------



## walking dude

crap..........i MEANT Joe..........my bad as usual........LOLOL


----------



## pigcicles

I just checked my sig options and mine is listed in like this(without quotes or spaces at brackets):


"[ SIGPIC ][ /SIGPIC ]
_Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke #55"_


----------



## walking dude

but didn't coley make that for you joe?

mine said the same.............when i deleted it............and coley is not around much anymore............


----------



## pigcicles

yeah, but what are you trying to use for the picture?


----------



## pigcicles

Now you done it ... Dad's here


----------



## pigcicles

Have you tried this: How to Add OTBS Logo to Signature


----------



## cinnamonkc

I did several times and it still puts it as a link instead of the pic


----------



## bigwayne

I am seeing both now.


----------



## bigwayne

Best tool for simple resizing and translation of images is Irfanview, hands down.

It's free, simple, works with every image format I have ever come across.

You can dial in exactly what pixel size you want in about 5 seconds.

www.irfanview.com


----------



## walking dude

Joe........post 19..........i had it once in my sig line............till i noticed i misspelled a word............SINCE that time...........NOPE!


----------



## pigcicles

I can't do it for ya so I gotta ask questions.

Have you used the lower section at 'edit signatue' for uploading the picture?



Also have you used the ? I think there is a limit of 1 picture per sig line also.


----------



## walking dude

hehehe......your killing me joe......if you remember right......coley set mine up WITH my son's overseas service flag...AND my otbs sign..........like i said, i had BOTH posted yesterday in my sig. line. But misspelled a word, so tried to do it again........and yes, i know how to posts pics in my sig line..............coley set it up for me, like he did BigArm Terry.........you have to post the whole thing..........you can't do two seperate pics, but if you put em BOTH in one pic, you can post it.......


----------



## pigcicles

I realize that is one picture ... I was just making sure you didn't have another one in the way when you were trying to set it back up

I was just tryin to help buster ... good luck.


----------



## walking dude

thankx joe..............i see meowy is online.........hoping maybe HE will chime in.............

but if not............i WILL finger it out YET..........lololol...........persistant basturd i am...........


----------



## flash

OK, lets fix this one first. Go to your USER CP and locate the link URL line. If there is anything on each side of the URL in brackets, remove them.  On each side of it I want you to add something. Before the URL add 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Don't put anyspaces before or after the brakets. keep it tight to the URL


----------



## cinnamonkc

vBulletin Message
Invalid File

This is what I have in the 
Upload Signature PictureYou may upload a new custom image using the controls below. 

Option 1 - Enter the URL to the Image on Another Website 

The brackets and img are there but they don't show up when I save it


----------



## flash

In Photobucket after you do the upload you are given several URLs that you can use, which one are you using?


----------



## cinnamonkc

I didn't create it, Seboke did it for us...I PM'd you the original link.


----------



## flash

Well out of the 4 sigs that were done, all ended in .gif, but yours. Yours has a .gif= and a bunch of numbers. I have recopied the sig and sent you one that should end only in .gif  
 Upload to PB and try to place it again. Hopefully it should work.


----------



## cinnamonkc

YEA!!!!!   Thanks so much Dave!!!!!!!


----------



## guvna

even when i reduce the pic size to "tiny", when trying to change the pic in my sig line the program still says "remote file too large"; anyone know why?
thanks,
guvna


----------



## guvna

thanks! truth is... i had forgotten how i did that. :)


----------



## flash

Are you using the IMAGE CODE file after you do the photo upload?


----------



## flash

If you use the IMAGE CODE file after uploading, you do not need to use the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





This is if you are using Photobucket.


----------



## flash

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...g?t=1221611502

OK, the reason this does not work is each URL for a Photo must end with .jpg or .gif. You can see with yours after the jpg is a ?t=1221611502

Not sure why you are getting that. What I did was delete everything after the .jpg and the photo showed up.  Again, if using photobucket after the upload is complete it shoudl give you four choices.....use the IMAGE CODE, the 4th one and you should be good to go with a direct paste, no need to use the


----------

